# Hi everyone - anyone had a freeze all before?



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello NI! I am new to the site. My DH is 31 and I am 32. We have been married for 5 years and trying for 3. We were referred to Craigavon a couple of years ago and had 3 unsuccessful IUI's. Then we were referred to the Royal.We were finally offerred an initial consultation in October. When we heard the waiting list for the Southern Board ( 18 - 22 months and we are still waitng for a review appt to get on the list) we decided to try Origin.

Our ICSI cycle started in January and egg collection was yesterday. I had 24 eggs collected and because of the risk of OHS we have been told the cycle will be stopped and they will freeze any embryo's for use at a future time. 
Has this happened to anyone else? It was such a shock. Feeling a bit lost.

On a lighter note I have been reading this board for a couple of weeks and it has been great to hear there are others out there going through the infertility rollercoaster! hope to here from you all!

Galaxy Girl ( feel like eating my own weight in chocolate today!)


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Glaaxy Girl well done on your crop of eggies, I cna't help you as never had enough to freeze but if you search on peer support there have been others who have also had to do this.  Best of luck
L x


----------



## Dahlia (Oct 29, 2007)

Hallo and welcome Galaxy girl (love the name),

Congratulations on your bumper crop of eggs but sorry the cycle has ended so abruptly for you  

I haven"t started cycling yet so cant give you any advice but one of the girls on the NI thread is in a very similar situation to you at the mo. Come and join us, we are very friendly and provide lot"s of support for each other.

Dahlia x


----------



## Gemma J10 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Galaxy Girl I am also at origin.  Went through icis in Oct 07, got to egg collection and got 24 eggs and had to delay because of risk of  OHSS all mine were frozen.  When this happen to me I felt really gutted as went through all the build up and did not get to the transfer.  However I am now half way through my Frozen transfer, and you should be able to start on your next true period so this time will fly in.

I am free to chat anytime.

Gemma


----------



## SUNNY2007 (Jul 8, 2007)

Come and join the Northern Ireland thread Trishy is going through exactly the same thing at the minute.


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for the replies everyone! 
Have I not joined the NI thread? If not how do I do so?

Gemma - so good to hear from someone else who went through the same thing! I just got a call from the clinic to tell me we have 9 suitable embryo's for freezing as well - hope all goes well for your cycle - what stage are you at exactly? So I just have to wait a month and a bit? That's good - One of the nurses talked about 2 full cycles of waiting and then gave me a review date for start of March so I'm a little confused!


----------



## janners1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Galaxy girl!!!

Trishy is going through the exact same thing as you right now so you will have someone to chat to!! Click out of here and into the Ireland forum and you will see a mega big post called Northern Ireland Girls. This is where we all hang out!!!

Excellent news that you have 9 frozen embryos for  freezing, there are a lot of positive 'frostie' stories!


----------



## Clodagh (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Galaxy Girl
Well I had egg collection todayat RVH and am having a freeze all as well. I got 41 eggs and to be honest I'm glad my body is getting the break. Hoping now not to get OHSS. I've been giving an appt for the end of the month and the doctor said I'll have to wait one or two periods before FET depending on how quickly my ovaries settle down. 
Clodagh


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow Clodagh - 41 eggs! That's really amazing. Hope your not feeling too sore today. Hot water bottle is doing the trick for me. 
I'm feeling a bit down today as it was supposed to be ET day. I know it's better to be safe but it still sucks.
Hope to speak to you soon.

Galaxy Girl


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

NI thread is brilliant, as well as supporting each other through bad days, we have some serious craic.  It is mega long 165 pages I think it is now.


----------

